# email address for Burstner?



## steles

has anyone got an email address for Burstner, other than [email protected] from which we've received no response?
pm'd _capitanjohn_ as thought he might have one, but haven't had a reply.
steles


----------



## Rapide561

*Burstner*

Hi

Burstner UK is 01388 537960 by phone.

Russell


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I believe the UK contact is called Ian Knowles. Ive left lots of messages on his answer machine and havnt had a response. Out of intrest why do you want to contact Burstner, is it because of a problem ?

Im currently waiting on the delivery of my new Aviano which keeps slipping. I got the dealer to ask about compensation from Burstner as the delivery should have been Mid June, the van wont arrive at the dealers (Southdowns in Portsmouth) until Monday (slipped from Today - again) Dates keep slipping and no one but me gives a toss.. I orderd from Southdowns as they stated they could deliver in July ready for oue holiday in Aug. It now looks as if it wont be ready until the 10th which is 8 days into our 20 days holiday. Ive asked them to consider some compensation for the loss of nearly half our holiday - they are discussing it!

Bubblehead


----------



## daichi

dont bother trying to contact burstner uk it is a complete waste of time, the seemingly fictional character of Ian Knowles does'nt do replies apparently!! try emailing this guy who helped me with fixing points for my 681 elegance his name is Kristian Rusmich, email him at [email protected] Good luck!!


----------



## Denboy

*Buerstner*

Hello Stelles ,
I've finished with Buerstner now that I've traded my T680 for a new Lunar X Star but I can confirm everything that Daichi has said, including the contact at Buerstner GmbH.
A Burstner UK rep told me in no uncertain terms that they were not interested in my problems and that it was for Chelston to sort out, who needless to say didn't , and consequently lost my business.
Denboy


----------



## steles

Hi all, just got back from weekend away. Many thanks for all your replies. It's Germany we want to contact, Russell, I should perhaps have made that clear - sorry, but thanks for tel no anyway.
We got our van from Barrons Darlington. Mostly minor niggles and all getting sorted, but the large shaped front rooflight, once opened, doesn't automatically close to it's proper position. Barrons were ordering a new one, but it's a new design and they don't really know anything about it (no spec sheet, etc). We wondered if it was either a design fault, or it needed a tweak.
now got a pm from capitanjohn and he'd used the same email address as us, so either they didn't get email or it's too close to their summer hols shutdown. Daichi we'll try the email address you suggest, many thanks.
Lesley


----------



## 110411

I should try again, i used the same address ,although they couldn't help me.They responded the next day


----------



## EdsMH

Lesley

We had something similar with our 747 in that the curved rooflight at the front came adrift at the front whilst on holiday in France last summer. In the end we came home early very slowly with it all taped up and needed a whole new unit.

I must say I have been very disappointed with Burstner build quality so far and it is not what I expected. The faults we have experienced would not be things the dealers would pick up on PDI but they and us have picked up the aggro of getting things sorted. 

I have tried talking to Burstner's direct in Germany but they seem totally disinterested and just want to palm off to the dealers

Ed


----------



## 97280

On Christmas Eve 2007 the curved "skyroof" on our new Burstner Levanto came off whilst we were doing about 60mph, and smashed to pieces in the road behind us. It has now been replaced, but the dealer and a representative from Burstner have since informed us that this is a known fault and numerous vehicles have been affected. No recall though! Strange, as there are certainly safety implications (as I pointed out in my letter of complaint to Burstner). I note with interest the previous post regarding someone's rooflight no longer latching correctly - this was the first symptom of problems with ours, before it blew off. When I inspected the remains of our skyroof I found that there was a hinged retainer, designed to close over its leading edge. This had opened out, thereby releasing the front of the skyroof with the inevitable consequences. The best advice I can give to anyone who notices that the catches on their curved skyroof no longer latch correctly is to get it checked out immediately, before serious damage and risk of injury to other road users results!


----------



## Bigmal666

*Burstner*

We have a brand new Burstner 710i purchased in July 07 for £65,000. It hs been nothing but trouble with about 20 - 25 faults mosly design faults. It's been back to the dealer twice. we hae had Steve Phillips, ([email protected]) from Burstenr to our home. After 11 months of arguing with the dealership, Chelston only now, June 08 are management from Chelston coming down to our home to inspect the vehicle. 
For 8 months the vehicle was unuseable. We are hoping now that we will get all this resolved before this years summer holiday.


----------



## ingram

*Re: Burstner*



Bigmal666 said:


> After 11 months of arguing with the dealership, Chelston only now, June 08 are management from Chelston coming down to our home to inspect the vehicle.
> quote]
> 
> For the sake of clarity, would you please rewrite the above quoted part so that it is understandable.
> 
> It is interesting but dissapointing to read of yet another motorhome brand that seems to be plagued with problems especially to read of another manufacturer that seems to be uninterested ( not disinterested ) in becoming directly involved in their customers' problems.
> 
> H


----------



## Burneyinn

It saddens me to read this, as we have just come back from a superb rally with the Burstner owners club visiting the motorhome & caravan factory. The attention to detail and expertise that the workers have certainly gave us confidence in the product.

We saw all the processes from making the furniture right up to seeing the production line in action. Quadros & Avianos were going through that day.

Yes we have had a few niggles with our 821 but everything has been rectified. Would we buy a Burstner again - definitely - Yes.

The factory and parts department there could not have been more helpful. It just seems to go wrong with certain dealers over here. I feel that this a shame as it is great product.


----------



## 96299

Burneyinn said:


> The factory and parts department there could not have been more helpful. It just seems to go wrong with certain dealers over here. I feel that this a shame as it is great product.


That says it all for me.It does seem to depend on the dealership and what they are prepared to do for you.Fortunately,mine has been excellent.

steve


----------



## luckyshot

*Burstner build quality*

We are the proud owners of a 2003 747, which we have had for a year.
We are very pleased with it. Everything seems very solid and well made. We went over to Discover Darlington to see the new 747Argos, and we were disappointed, we didn't particularly like the graphics (these were bubbled up in a lot of places). The actual lay out of the van was much better i.e. freezer compartment, oven in better place, cab shut off from living area, shower and bedroom area could be closed off etc. But the overall feeling of quality just wasn't there, it didn't have the build quality of the one we own now. The door that shut the cab from the living area, looked as if someone had done it on a DIY project. We are not saying it is total rubbish and will fall to bits quickly - it just seemed to lack the feeling of quality of the old van. wasn't particularly  keen on the colour scheme we seen either it was orangey and the wood was very orangey colour as well, but that is just a personal thing - other people will probably like it. Afterwards we went to another dealers and had a look round an autotrail (chieftan tag axle with garage) and shock horror the quality of that couldn't be faulted other than the model we seen had side facing settees, which you wouldn't be able to use for passengers. But the overall build quality was much better and had a wow factor when you went in it. 
In all probability when we replace this van it regretfully it wont be for another Burstner.


----------



## luckyshot

*Burstner build quality*

We are the proud owners of a 2003 747, which we have had for a year.
We are very pleased with it. Everything seems very solid and well made. We went over to Discover Darlington to see the new 747Argos, and we were disappointed, we didn't particularly like the graphics (these were bubbled up in a lot of places). The actual lay out of the van was much better i.e. freezer compartment, oven in better place, cab shut off from living area, shower and bedroom area could be closed off etc. But the overall feeling of quality just wasn't there, it didn't have the build quality of the one we own now. The door that shut the cab from the living area, looked as if someone had done it on a DIY project. We are not saying it is total rubbish and will fall to bits quickly - it just seemed to lack the feeling of quality of the old van. wasn't particularly  keen on the colour scheme we seen either it was orangey and the wood was very orangey colour as well, but that is just a personal thing - other people will probably like it. Afterwards we went to another dealers and had a look round an autotrail (chieftan tag axle with garage) and shock horror the quality of that couldn't be faulted other than the model we seen had side facing settees, which you wouldn't be able to use for passengers. But the overall build quality was much better and had a wow factor when you went in it. 
In all probability when we replace this van it regretfully it wont be for another Burstner.


----------



## 96960

I have always had a good response from Burstner UK - Steve.
very helpful, have also met up with him at the NEC shows.

You need to be aware that delivery times depend on when
the dealer pays the manufacturer,to get a particular van
released. - no pay, no delivery.
some dealers come up with a whole list of excuses for delayed
delivery.
I experienced this early this year but then cancelled my order
due to the Fiat water and gearbox fiasco.


----------



## Pusser

Chelston told me Burstner in Germany are now closed for their summer holidays. And I hope it bleedin' pees down, not that I am a vindictive person you understand.


----------

